# Power to the Pole Barn



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm looking to run 100 amp service down to my pole barn, which is approximatly 200 feet from the 200 amp pannel in my house. I'm wondering what wire size/style is the most cost effective way of doing this. Burriable vs. non burriable ran in conduit? Copper vs. aluminum? I've seen some wires that are 3 or 4 seperate wires vs some that are all bundled together. If anyone could provide a link to what would be my best bet I would really apprieciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

You're probably going to want a #2 or #3 copper or aluminum direct burial cable.. I would get a 3 conductor (hot-hot-neutral) and sink a ground rod next to your pole barn box. 

If you plan on running stuff like welders and big air compressors, I'd stick with copper.. For just general lighting, aluminum is fine.

Be sure to coat all your connections and compression threads with a good electrical anti-oxidation compound. If you go with Aluminum, you'll need to check your connections periodically to make sure they remain tight. Aluminum tends to heat up and expand more than copper and has a way of coming loose.. (which is why I avoid it myself)..

Put in 4 foot deep trench, throw down a water line, air compressor line, cat5 cable, then a foot of dirt, then the power cable.

or am I getting to enthusiastic? I'm just saying, if you're going to dig a trench you may as well fill it with useful stuff...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

if we ever had a problem we wouldnt have to dig up or retrench anything. We buried two 3"-4" black pvc sleeves about 150' long. Using a "mouse" we ran a snake line thru both that we pulled the electrical and cable lines thru one and two 3/4" water lines (cold & hot) thru the other , each time pulling a new snake line should we decide to pull something else thru them.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Burksee said:


> if we ever had a problem we wouldnt have to dig up or retrench anything. We buried two 3"-4" black pvc sleeves about 150' long. Using a "mouse" we ran a snake line thru both that we pulled the electrical and cable lines thru one and two 3/4" water lines (cold & hot) thru the other , each time pulling a new snake line should we decide to pull something else thru them.


That's actually a really good idea too.. Its a bit of extra cost but could prove well worth it in the long run...


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

When I built my house I ran 2 1" black irrigation type plastic lines, one for air and the other for water. Then also put in 2 ¾ pvc conduits for whatever future things I would like to add. Its really cool having an air line up to the house without the noise of the compress.
As far as the wiring to barn. We, as a electrical contractor, always ran our feeds to out buildings in conduit. It's not much more expensive and alittle more durable. Nothing probably would ever happen to it but just a piece of mind thing. Over size the pipe one bigger then it leaves room for a bigger service down the road if needed. Aluminum wire these days is fine, just needs to be sized and coated properly.
Josh


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

200 feet isn't really practical in a conduit


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Simplest, might be #2 Underground Feeder four conductor, copper. That way you won't need a ground rod. You will only have to bury the Underground Feeder 18 inches min. No conduit required.

That is how mine is done. I only have the power and a Television cable in the trench.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I went with #2 aluminum for mine, about the same run.
18" deep is code in our area
For water you will need 4' or better unless you would drain it.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

I spoke with an electrician friend last night and he said to carry 100 amp service that far I would want at least 3/0 alum. But I got to thinking this morning I don't think a conductor that big would even fit in a breaker in my main panel.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Murphy said:


> 200 feet isn't really practical in a conduit


Why not? Suck a string in with a vacuum, pull in a decent rope and hook on the wire. Should be able to pull it in by yourself. We do it all the time....by ourself.
If your worried about the price that's one thing I guess, but it's very practical
Josh


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Duckslapper said:


> I spoke with an electrician friend last night and he said to carry 100 amp service that far I would want at least 3/0 alum. But I got to thinking this morning I don't think a conductor that big would even fit in a breaker in my main panel.


1 1/2 minimum would be required for 3/0
It's better to go bigger on the wiring then just enough.
Josh


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Murphy said:


> You're probably going to want a #2 or #3 copper or aluminum direct burial cable.. I would get a 3 conductor (hot-hot-neutral) and sink a ground rod next to your pole barn box.


 Absolutely not. Sub panels cannot be bonded. You will need a 4 conductor feed to keep the neutral and ground separate until you get to the main panel. And for 100A you will need considerably larger wire than #3 even in copper, much less aluminum.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Code wise...you can only bond the neutral to ground at the first disconnect down stream from the meter or transformer. Like esox said, no sub panels can be bonded. Separate neutral bar, and the ground bar screwed to the metal of the panel. No ground wires on the neutral bar of a sub panel
Josh


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry, I just saw you said 200', not 100', so my recommendation for wire size is not correct.


----------

